# Why do a lot of devs use Multiupload? It sucks.



## ExiledThemer (Jan 6, 2012)

Seriously. Many times I cant even download something. The download sites are full of ads or want you to sign up to be able to download.

I consistently get a message on multiple download sites saying that my IP has reached its visit limit for the day but ITS THE FIRST TIME IVE VISITED TODAY!!!

Seriously, dropbox is free...use it. you even get more space after people sign up from your referral...and Im sure many here on the site would be really happy to help a dev get more space by signing up.

Or...

mediafire is also free.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to general android.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Dropbox will block access if it's deemed "excessive" (to them) and you're out of business for a day or two or three.

As for Mediaupload, Megaupload, Rapidshare, etc, etc -- they're all free services (just like Dropbox), so you get what you pay for. I'm not sure if many devs pay for premium accounts. If they do, it doesn't change any restrictions they place on the download side.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ExiledThemer said:


> Seriously. Many times I cant even download something. The download sites are full of ads or want you to sign up to be able to download.
> 
> I consistently get a message on multiple download sites saying that my IP has reached its visit limit for the day but ITS THE FIRST TIME IVE VISITED TODAY!!!
> 
> ...


+1. Multiupload is slow... and it has a lot of pop ups too.


----------



## slayerXcore (Oct 27, 2011)

ExiledThemer said:


> Seriously. Many times I cant even download something. The download sites are full of ads or want you to sign up to be able to download.
> 
> I consistently get a message on multiple download sites saying that my IP has reached its visit limit for the day but ITS THE FIRST TIME IVE VISITED TODAY!!!
> 
> ...


dropbox and mediafire have bandwidth limitations unless a premium paid account is used.

http://dev-host.org/
or 
http://goo-inside.me/

are much better options though the latter requires you to have access from its owner to upload files.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Mediafire does not impose limits on how much you download. If there was, I never seen them and I use MF frequently when possible. Been using them for a couple years now. Only reason you'd need a premium account is if you want to upload bigger files, but otherwise its fine for the general user. goo-inside.me is a good site though, albeit slightly on the slow side, but hey, it works.


----------



## Azurewings125 (Dec 7, 2011)

slayerXcore said:


> dropbox and mediafire have bandwidth limitations unless a premium paid account is used.
> 
> http://dev-host.org/
> or
> ...


+1 for http://dev-host.org/


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

You could also use the not very well known http://largedocument.com/
It supports direct links with no size and no bandwidth limitations.
Plus, you don't need an account either.


----------



## PlayfulGod (Jun 16, 2011)

if you dont host your own like I n some others do, dev-host looks good. All the others like megaupload etc I never liked much. Either too slow or too much BS on the page to just dl a file.


----------



## kendon (Jan 11, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> +1. Multiupload is slow... and it has a lot of pop ups too.


sounds like you are new to the internet. there are pop up blockers, most browsers even have them included. also a sane person would install adblock plus.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

kendon said:


> sounds like you are new to the internet. there are pop up blockers, most browsers even have them included. also a sane person would install adblock plus.


I do use adblock plus actually







. I simply mentioned that because I know it has popups, which many people hate, and that the download speen is slow.


----------

